# parp parp!



## spitspatspot (Aug 2, 2007)

hello all, 

we are Spit, Julia and our Mazda Bongo, Clark. He enjoys drinking veg oil. 
off to skye for the second time this year next week and hope to dabble in a bit of wild camping in the areas i want to visit that have no campsites. If you smell something delicious coming, then give us a wave!  

happy motoring!


----------



## walkers (Aug 2, 2007)

hi there and welcome to wildcamping hope you find the site usefull and informative
regards lynn and tony


----------



## guest (Aug 3, 2007)

*hugs for you....*

hi and welcome to wildcamping..hope you enjoy..love sam n dave xx


----------

